# Stray Puppy Purebred?



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

OK... my pup Berghoff was found as a stray (skin and bones). 

Anyhoo, he looks to be purebred BUT as you all know, people "in the know" get it wrong all the time. Can you Shepherd experts take a look at him and tell me if you think he is mixed? Some people say, "OH, he is definitely pure Shepherd" or "Oh, he looks like a King Shepherd to me (isn't that just a really big shepherd?), and "I think he must be mixed with some sort of breed like a husky." Sigh. I think he looks all GSD but I'm no expert.

Thanks!
Duttlyn










(sorry for the psycho eyes... these are camera phone pics)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Certainly looks all GSD to me, but there is at least one member here I can think of who has a young male GSD who everyone would SWEAR is purebred, but come to find out is mixed.... Cute puppy either way!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sure looks like a purebred to me!

No, a King Shepherd is a mix of GSD and malamute or other breeds to make the dogs larger.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks pure to me, but you really can't tell for sure unless you know their ancestry. 

Does he normally stand like in that last picture? Looks roached, but I don't have much experience with that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a GSD puppy to me.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks PB to me - and Wow! what a cutie!!!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Does he normally stand like in that last picture? Looks roached, but I don't have much experience with that.


He is moving in that pic so it's not really how he stands but he does have a significant curve to his back end. I'm not familiar with "roached" so I'm gonna go do some research. Thanks!



GSD_Xander said:


> Wow! what a cutie!!!


We think so, too! Thank you. Can you believe that he was left on the side of the road like garbage?! WTF?! Someone else's loss is definitely our gain!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Certainly looks all GSD to me, but there is at least one member here I can think of who has a young male GSD who everyone would SWEAR is purebred, but come to find out is mixed.... Cute puppy either way!



That's really interesting... I'm one of those overly curious people so in my mind I'm wondering if I could have him tested to find out. How stupid, right? It doesn't matter either way because I love the cr*p out of him no matter what but it just boggles my mind how such a beautiful dog gets dumped on the side of the road.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

duttlyn said:


> That's really interesting... I'm one of those overly curious people so in my mind I'm wondering if I could have him tested to find out. How stupid, right? It doesn't matter either way because I love the cr*p out of him no matter what but it just boggles my mind how such a beautiful dog gets dumped on the side of the road.


They have DNA tests that you can do, but I've heard they aren't very accurate.

As for your puppy, I'd be willing to put money on it that you've got yourself a purebred german shepherd there. Time will tell as he grows, but I wouldn't be too worried about it. I think it's safe to assume he's all GSD.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks PB to me and he is adorable! I agree I do not understand why someone would dump him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Look like a adorable purebred GSD puppy!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry about the pic size. I did resize but uploaded the original camera phone pics! Here they are again... these should be small enough I hope.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like a GSD puppy to me also......
Best wishes!


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like he is mixed with jack rabbit with those ears. LOL but all kidding aside he looks PB.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Purebred Show lines puppy.


----------

